# Pigs and Daffodils



## Dizzy socks (30 January 2015)

Hi,

So, having established we could probably keep two pigs, there's one factor that appears to put paid to the idea.

There were daffodil bulbs planted there a few years ago. Presumably because these can be poisonous, this would make the idea a no go?

I doubt they could all be dug up.


----------



## be positive (30 January 2015)

A quick google came up with this, it appears they are smart enough to leave daffodils alone.

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Pot-Bellied-Pigs-3478/2009/4/flowers.htm


----------



## Dusty85 (30 January 2015)

I had no idea that they were poisonous to pigs! How random.


----------



## PorkChop (30 January 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I had no idea that they were poisonous to pigs! How random.
		
Click to expand...

Same  however couldn't help opening the thread to alleviate my curiosity


----------



## Hilary'smum (1 March 2015)

Hilary 'replanted' about 2 dozen a few years ago. Now have a whole mass of dafs making a lovely show as I type. In my experience they know what they shouldn't eat. Hope you go ahead with your pigs but be warned they are as addictive as horses.


----------

